# Are you smarter than a 5yr old answer on page 4



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

This is not a trick question, there in no driver on board just the 7 girls!

ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5TH GRADER?

There are 7 girls on a bus

Each girl has 7 backpacks

In each backpack, there are 7 big cats

For every big cat there are 7 little cats

Question: How many legs are there on the bus?


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

14


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

zedman said:


> 14


wrong [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

God why are you doing this to me.. :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Busses have wheels.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

None, the bus has wheels :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

406


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

This isn't a trick question, took me about 15min to get it not using a calculator


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

am i wrong then?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> 406


 [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

jonah said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > 406
> ...


That's a symbol...

Yes or no will suffice..


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

3787 :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> 3787 :wink:


Wrong :roll:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

2758


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

10990 if its wrong i'm taking my ball and going home :roll: ok, I lied, I'll kepp trying...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I shall reveal the answer at 21.00 tonight :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

jonah said:


> I shall reveal the answer at 21.00 tonight :wink:


I can go back to porn hub then..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Whats the prize for the 1st correct answer?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> Whats the prize for the 1st correct answer?


The knowledge that you are as intelligent as an 11yr old


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure its a trick question, ie: 16, the 7 girls legs and the drivers :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

10990 if not a trick question

If a trick question - could be anything as my brain hurts


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

72


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jbell said:


> 72


 :lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

So its not 16?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

prt225TT said:


> I'm pretty sure its a trick question, ie: 16, the 7 girls legs and the drivers :wink:


Hes promised us that there's no driver.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

1582 ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> 1582 ?


fraid not [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

238 :?:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

1568


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> 238 :?:


Nope


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> 1568


Nope!

All will be revealed at 21.00 :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

7x7 + (7x7x7)
=49 + 343
=392

7x392x4+14
=10990


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

10990 by me too.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

10990 must be right if not a trick question :/


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

1386


----------



## J_Lee83 (Feb 20, 2008)

7 girls x 7 bags = 49 bags

49 bags x 7 big cats each = 343 big cats

343 big cats x 4 legs each = *1372 big cat legs *

343 big cats x 7 kittens = 2401 kittens

2401 kittens x 4 legs = *9604 kitten legs *

7 girls x 2 legs = *14 kids legs*

1372 big cat legs + 9604 kitten legs + 14 kids legs = *10990 legs. *

There is no driver on the bus.

(100% Genuine MENSA member - so if i can't get it shoot me!)


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

10990


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

yes 10990 is the correct answer! as the workings had been posted seemed pointless in letting it run.

congrats to Gizmo for getting it right first

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Here's another to keep you occupied

Students Who Tell the Truth

A school has 200 students. These are special students: some of them ALWAYS tell the truth, and the rest of them, alas, NEVER tell the truth. Among the subject areas of math, science, and social studies, each student has one favorite. A survey was conducted, each student was asked three yes or no questions: â€œDo you like math the most?â€ â€œDo you like science the most?â€ â€œDo you like social studies the most?â€

The results were as follows:

104 students said â€œyes,â€ they like math the most.
86 students said â€œyes,â€ they like science the most.
60 students said â€œyes,â€ they like social studies the most.

How many students tell the truth, and how many do not?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

jonah said:


> Students Who Tell the Truth
> 
> A school has 200 students. These are special students: some of them ALWAYS tell the truth, and the rest of them, alas, NEVER tell the truth. Among the subject areas of math, science, and social studies, each student has one favorite. A survey was conducted, each student was asked three yes or no questions: â€œDo you like math the most?â€ â€œDo you like science the most?â€ â€œDo you like social studies the most?â€
> 
> ...


That is easy...
200 students total. 250 results to the survey. Since there are 3 options. People who tell the truth give 1 answer of YES to the survey. Liars give 2 answers of YES to the survey. As we no the total of responses is actually 200 we can deduce that 150 people told the truth, giving 1 answer and 50 people lied giving 2 answers of Yes.

150 truth
50 lie


(I really hope this is right!!!!)

took me about 30 seconds to work that out


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Surely the answer is 'none' - buses don't have legs they have wheels :roll:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

I was going to say it was a trick question because Rich aka Leg has two sons and NO daughters (I think) :lol: so the answer was none, no Legs on the bus


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

jonah said:


> yes 10990 is the correct answer! as the workings had been posted seemed pointless in letting it run.
> 
> congrats to Gizmo for getting it right first


I think prt225TT got it right 1st :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm kicking myself - I got almost everything right except the working out and the answer :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

redsi72 said:


> I was going to say it was a trick question because Rich aka Leg has two sons and NO daughters (I think) :lol: so the answer was none, no Legs on the bus


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What if one of the kids was an amputee?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > yes 10990 is the correct answer! as the workings had been posted seemed pointless in letting it run.
> ...


I don't think so :wink:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

jonah said:


> yes 10990 is the correct answer! as the workings had been posted seemed pointless in letting it run.
> 
> congrats to Gizmo for getting it right first
> 
> ...


I'd say 150 telling the truth, 50 not? As for each lying students they would need to give 2 x yes answers, and 1 x no answers. This would therefore result in 150 honest yes's, and 100 dishonest yes's, adding up to 250 altogether?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> What if one of the kids was an amputee?


...or what if siamese twins were involved? :twisted:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


He did but went back and edited his answer to a different number :roll:

He has since gone back and re edited it to the correct answer :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

690 views I wonder how many got it right


----------

